# Fast acting Cialis Pre-work?



## ishadow (Sep 13, 2017)

Anyone tried fast-acting cialis as a pre-workout?

I've got a hand full of 20mg fast acting ones, so gave one a shot this morning and my tri's were so so pumped, but at the same time I used @Ross1991's pre-workout stack with a 3/4 scoop of warrior project "LHT-SHT", so not sure what gave me the massive pump.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Both will have. You can only take so much before it becomes detrimental to workout, using lots of vasodilators etc your bp will end up dropping low, feel dizzy etc.


----------



## ishadow (Sep 13, 2017)

Ross1991 said:


> Both will have. You can only take so much before it becomes detrimental to workout, using lots of vasodilators etc your bp will end up dropping low, feel dizzy etc.


 Yeah won't use the cialis moving forward, thought would go it a try haha =)


----------



## adderadam (Jun 14, 2017)

i took cialis once and it gave me a really aching and tight lower back all the way down to the back of the knees and i couldnt work out for like a week. I wont take it again lol


----------

